#ubuntu-at 2011-05-23
<GeorgS> mainerror, hi
<GeorgS> ich und daniel haben auf der uds mit deinem vater wegen einem touchtable geredet er hat gesagt wir sollen ihm mal ne mail schreiben (was wir leider bis jetzt noch nicht geschaft haben ^^) könntest du ihn fragen für was für einen anwendungsbereich er ihn verwenden würde und ob er sich ihn mal ansehen möchte bzw ob wir uns deswegen einmal treffen können
<mainerror> hallo GeorgS
<mainerror> er wird mit den verantwortlichen für Software und Hardware entwicklung reden ob und wie das für die interessant wäre, wo wäre denn ein treffen möglich? Mich würde auch eine live vorführung interessieren :)
<GeorgS> :D sorry habe zu abend gegessen ^^
<GeorgS> also ein treffen währe entweder in niederösterreich bei mir zuhause oder eben bei deinem vater in der firma oder wo auch immer möglich :)
<GeorgS> jedoch wenn dann erst so in den sommerferien da ich noch einiges wegen der schule um die ohren habe ^^
<GeorgS> mainerror: ^
<mainerror> I see, ok gut gut, ich geb dir dann bescheid sobald ich neues weis
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ein treffen in niederösterreich wäre besser, da es etwas schwer ist den touchtable zu transportieren :P
<GeorgS> also mir wäre es lieber ihn irrgendwo hin zu bringen weil sonst muss ich zuhause aufräumen ^^
<GeorgS> nein das is kein problem ^^ der passt locker in's auto :)
<GeorgS> Daniel0108: ^
<Daniel0108> naja, aber das problem wird eher sein das er auseinanderfällt :P
<Daniel0108> der is ja net verschraubt
<Daniel0108> aus testzweken
<Daniel0108> *zwecken :P
<mainerror> also es für euch besser is
<GeorgS> wir müssen den beamer sowiso noch gscheit einbauen und die eine seite zu machen also is sowiso egal ^^ aber das besprechen wir dann einfach noch Daniel0108 und geben dir dann bescheid, mainerror
<Daniel0108> okay, gut :)
<mainerror> gut gut
<PatrickBic> guten abend :)
<GeorgS> abend
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-24
<Nobuntu666> hallo allerseits...
<Nobuntu666> wer kann mir helfen?
<Nobuntu666> ich habe ein problem beim bootvorgang unterschiedlicher ubuntu distros vom usb-stick -> hängt sich auf mit "Authentication Failure"? :-(
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-25
<mythos> der 14te ist aber schon vorbei
<mythos> moin
